# Re-waxing a Barbour jacket



## hayinamanger (28 November 2013)

I have a 30+ year old Barbour, as you'd expect it has seen better days (like myself), but I am attached to it and don't want to throw it out.  It had been hanging up in the tack room, unworn, for a few years, so filthy, and I know your not supposed to, but I put it in the washing machine...with detergent   It has survived the experience and my intention is to reproof it, it has been done a few times in the past, but I haven't got any Barbour wax and I wondered if you can use beeswax or similar.  Any ideas?

PS I can't send it to Barbour, I'd end up in the tower.


----------



## FireFly29 (28 November 2013)

Why did you not want it going to Barbour? My dad sent his ancient, smelly Barbour back to them and they did a great job cleaning it and reproofing it!

Eta, could you use nicwax wash in reproofer or similar?


----------



## Sheep (28 November 2013)

http://www.barbour.com/anatomy/wax

Step by step rewaxing process here, they sell the dressing for a tenner. Not done it myself, my Barbour jacket vanished long ago!


----------



## hnmisty (28 November 2013)

Buy a tin of Barbour wax and give it a good session


----------



## hayinamanger (28 November 2013)

FireFly29 said:



			Why did you not want it going to Barbour? My dad sent his ancient, smelly Barbour back to them and they did a great job cleaning it and reproofing it!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I should have done this but I think they would condemn it now. 


Thanks for the replies, I'll try to resuscitate it


----------



## FireFly29 (28 November 2013)

They might not, my dads one must have been about as old as yours and was very worn and smelly.
If I remember correctly they washed it and reproofed it and also re did some of the binding and poppers. It came back in really good condition!
My dad also thought they would condemn it!
I think they must be used to seeing abused jackets when you think about the lifestyle of the people who own them.


----------



## hayinamanger (28 November 2013)

I've looked on their website, they say that washing them in a machine removes all the wax and they cannot be re-proofed.  I was sure I'd done this before, but, after giving it some more thought, I think that I used a cold cycle with no detergent, then re-proofed.  Bit gung ho there.


----------



## pansymouse (28 November 2013)

Why don't you ring their customer services and ask their advice.  I know they will restore minging old coats which their owners have an emotional attachment to so I would dismiss yours as beyond redemption.


----------



## marmalade76 (28 November 2013)

I sent one off to be rewaxed years ago and it came back looking almost like new.


----------



## TTK (28 November 2013)

I've reproofed mine successfully with Barbour wax. Warm the tin so the wax is liquid, rub in with a small rag and then drive it into the fabric, sort of smoothing it out with a hairdryer and hang it in a warm room for a day or two to dry. Takes about 2 hours to do. Good luck


----------



## hayinamanger (28 November 2013)

Thanks everyone.  When I reproofed my waxed outdoor gear years ago. I used to put the finished coat in a black bin bag and put it in the tumble drier for 10 minutes, that way you didn't get the greasy finish.


----------



## Spilletta (28 November 2013)

Sorry to hijack the thread a bit, but just wondering if anyone has sent a jacket to Barbour with holes in it for patching up? 

Ive been meaning to get in touch with Barbour to ask but, like others here, I'm a bit worried it would be condemned.  Its from the late 1980s and I dug it out a couple of winters ago, but have been banned from wearing it because of the smell!


----------



## FireFly29 (28 November 2013)

You could ring them and ask, as others have said they do a good job of revamping old jackets. I'm sure they would fix the hole if you asked?


----------



## teapot (28 November 2013)

hayinamanger said:



			I have a 30+ year old Barbour, as you'd expect it has seen better days (like myself), but I am attached to it and don't want to throw it out.  It had been hanging up in the tack room, unworn, for a few years, so filthy, and I know your not supposed to, but I put it in the washing machine...with detergent   It has survived the experience and my intention is to reproof it, it has been done a few times in the past, but I haven't got any Barbour wax and I wondered if you can use beeswax or similar.  Any ideas?

PS I can't send it to Barbour, I'd end up in the tower.
		
Click to expand...

You should be able to buy the wax in most stockists - heat it up, brush it on and hairdryer it dry. Simples  

I wouldn't use anything else personally.


----------



## hayinamanger (28 November 2013)

Spilletta said:



			Sorry to hijack the thread a bit, but just wondering if anyone has sent a jacket to Barbour with holes in it for patching up? 

I&#8217;ve been meaning to get in touch with Barbour to ask but, like others here, I'm a bit worried it would be condemned.  It&#8217;s from the late 1980s and I dug it out a couple of winters ago, but have been banned from wearing it because of the smell!

Click to expand...

Yes, they will patch holes.  Check out their website, they give a price for all repairs with pictures as a guide.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (28 November 2013)

Make sure you stand the Barbour wax tin in hot water thins the wax and helps penertration of the wax and allows a more even spread.

Many years ago I dug out an old Barbour for the Pytchley Hunt Tramps supper was fine till it warmed up then the bloody thing could have walked out the Hall under its own steam


----------



## Spilletta (28 November 2013)

Well, I had a look on the Barbour website, and spoke to really nice, helpful lady.  There were originally only two holes in my sleeves, but I can see more developing, plus the lining is ripped.  The cost for re-proofing and repairing seems reasonable, but in my case it&#8217;ll probably be better to put the money towards a new one because I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ll get it looking truly presentable.

But I&#8217;m going to give it a clean, and get some Barbour wax, and it&#8217;ll do for bumbling around.  Thanks for the inspiration &#8211; don&#8217;t think I could ever bear to through it away!


----------

